
Web 3.0 Will Be All About Web Services. Learn How to Create them - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/09/26/web-3-0-will-be-all-about-web-services-learn-the-basics/
======
pedalpete
I wish this article would describe why to use SOAP. I was under the impression
that SOAP was a fairly dead technology. Particularly as we move to PUSH
services with PubSubHub or the RSS version (I forget what it's called).

~~~
btakita
SOAP is dead for good reason. Its an overcomplicated POS. I will pretty much
refuse (unless there is no other alternative) to use a web service that only
supports SOAP.

My conspiracy theory regarding SOAP is that major tool vendors support it
because you __need __a complicated and expensive tool to design a SOAP
service.

~~~
basdog22
..because you need a complicated and expensive tool to design a SOAP
service...

huh? Don't think so. Can you please give some more info about your opinion? My
SOAP services was always easier to implement than others like XML-RPC for
example. Never found anything complicated about SOAP.

~~~
btakita
> Can you please give some more info about your opinion?

Visual Studio web services generates some befuddling code, at least when I
last used it about 5 years ago. Maybe things are better now?

Also, it is difficult to implement a good SOAP library. For example, in the
Ruby world, there is soap4r, which has difficulties talking to EJB SOAP and
.NET SOAP, which have different conventions. I had to interop with a .NET soap
service, and it was pretty painful.

> My SOAP services was always easier to implement than others like XML-RPC for
> example. Never found anything complicated about SOAP.

Good for you. You must be smart.

I find REST much easier and straightforward. I never bothered learning the
SOAP protocol, which doesn't make me very sad for some reason.

------
mark_l_watson
SOAP is so 20th century :-)

Seriously, a long time ago I implemented SOAP for a commercial J2EE product,
and used SOAP, but I don't use it anymore. Good riddance - REST style is
easier to support and use.

I just wrote a book for APress on Web 3.0, and my pitch was that it is more
about publishing and reusing data.

